# Random Betta Question?



## chocolatecrunch (May 21, 2010)

*It's just kind of a random question that I have been thinking about and couldn't find the answer on google. 

My betta seems to be a baby right now (A little over an inch long, including tail). At what age are they full grown? I know goldish take YEARS to reach their full size but bettas only live around 5 years if taken well care of. 

Also, at what age would I be able to breed him? I probably won't breed him though because I would have to buy a bunch of one gallon bowls for the males, a 2.5 gal for the female and a 50 gal for all the baby females...So here are my questions:

When does a male betta reach full length?

How old does a betta have to be to breed him?

What is the average life span of a betta if kept in a five gallon aquarium?*
:fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish:


----------



## chocolatecrunch (May 21, 2010)

*Anyone????*


----------



## KevinP (Jul 24, 2010)

6 Months to a year is the time in which you can breed a betta. This all depends on if they got the proper nutrition but I would say anywhere over 6 months you should be pretty good. I don't know the average lifespan of a betta but I have had 2 now live about 2.5 years so I am thinking it could be around there say up to 3 or 4 years.


----------



## chocolatecrunch (May 21, 2010)

KevinP said:


> 6 Months to a year is the time in which you can breed a betta. This all depends on if they got the proper nutrition but I would say anywhere over 6 months you should be pretty good. I don't know the average lifespan of a betta but I have had 2 now live about 2.5 years so I am thinking it could be around there say up to 3 or 4 years.


Thanks


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

I've heard that the longer a betta's ventral fins are, the older it is. (the ventral fins are the ones right behind its face on the underside)
Could just be one of those old wive's tales, but who knows?


----------



## chocolatecrunch (May 21, 2010)

hXcChic22 said:


> I've heard that the longer a betta's ventral fins are, the older it is. (the ventral fins are the ones right behind its face on the underside)
> Could just be one of those old wive's tales, but who knows?


Cool! GummyBear has pretty long fins all over! His tail is pretty long too though so I hope he isn't too old  He's only a little over an inch long though and I'll love him till the day he dies


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

I'm sure he's not too old. Betta breeders that sell to the big box stores probably ship their guys off as soon as their tails look decent. 
We got a betta that almost looked like a female (similar to a plakat) but within two months, his tail was just as long as any average veiltail.


----------



## Plakat_bettas (Jul 5, 2010)

http://www.waynesthisandthat.com/bettagrowth.html


----------



## Plakat_bettas (Jul 5, 2010)

hxcChic22> actually MOST pet store bettas are over 6 months when they are shipped to the store... Most of the Males have been bred already, and if the fish has a really long tail.... (if its a long finned betta) its OVER a year....the females are generally only about 8 or 9 weeks old though. And MOST petstore bettas DO NOT come from great breeders....


----------



## chocolatecrunch (May 21, 2010)

Either my betta is only about 10-12 weeks old or is a small adult betta...
I think he is around six months because he was trying to build a bubble nest but I beleive that he was failing cuz all the bubbles would pop after a few seconds. He also flared at me a bunch before the he started blowing a bunch of bubbles...

Anyway, I love my GummyBear no matter where he came from, or how old he is


----------



## OCtrackiepacsg1 (Oct 18, 2009)

http://www.ultimatebettas.com/index.php?act=idx
this forum is pretty helpful if you need harder questions answered as the specialize in bettas.


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

When does a male betta reach full length? One year 

How old does a betta have to be to breed him? I would wait a year to breed him. 

What is the average life span of a betta if kept in a five gallon aquarium? 5 to 8 years.


----------



## Plakat_bettas (Jul 5, 2010)

you should breed before a year old as after a year old can cause mutations in the fry... for long finned males thier tail never actually stops growing... just the body does


----------



## chocolatecrunch (May 21, 2010)

Plakat_bettas said:


> you should breed before a year old as after a year old can cause mutations in the fry... for long finned males thier tail never actually stops growing... just the body does


I'm learning more and more from you guys everyday! My betta is tiny but his fins and tail are super long...I'll try spawning him this January. That's when I'll have all my christmas cash saved up....Mwhuahaha. lol. 

(He'll probably be about nine or ten months by then)


----------

